# "You'll love it"



## fuzz1

Hey guys,
Perhaps you can help me translate a short sentence into Filipino? I'm developing an application - and I would like to expose it in the Philippines - but I dont speak the language. Can you please lend a hand?
Basically, I want to say:
"Hello <name1>! Try this <link>.  From <name2>"

and maybe this:
"Hi <name1>! You'll love this: <link>. sent by <name2>"

what would these be in Filipino?
thank a lot!
-Fuzz


----------



## mataripis

1.)Helo nina!, subukan ang link na ito, mula kay dino. 2.)hi dina! / maiibigan mo ang (link) na ito./padala ni dindo.


----------



## fuzz1

mataripis said:


> 1.)Helo nina!, subukan ang link na ito, mula kay dino. 2.)hi dina! / maiibigan mo ang (link) na ito./padala ni dindo.


thank you so much!


----------

